# Intarsia Eagle



## lmm211 (Aug 19, 2011)

I decided to post a picture of the bald eagle I have just made because I haven't seen any others around that are like it. It is only my fourth ever intarsia and my first in several years so I am pleased with how it turned out, although I could have paid more attention to the details and the fit when I finally glued it! I drew the design from a random eagle picture I liked. Any comments/suggestions for next time (apart from reducing the gaps)?


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Imm211
Nice job on the eagle. Even the best of us have gaps in our intarsia. The trick is knowing how to conceal them. One of the tricks that I use is to use a black marker to outline the backer board where the pieces fit together. By not being able to see the backer through the gaps will really help the over all appearance of the piece. Another trick is to remove any irregularities between pieces by holding the pieces together and cutting between them until the gaps are gone. Good luck on your next creation


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice! I also do intarsia and a good tip i learned is to pick a part of the pattern line to cut and always cut on that side. whether it be to the left of the line, the middle, or the right. I cut thru the middle of the line on my projects and come out with a tight fit. good luck!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice work indeed. I think you've done a great job.


Nice to see you posting again Mike (wdkits1) I thought you'd left us. Glad to see you're still around.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

*Salute the Eagle*

Very nice job on the Eagle. I had to look to see the gaps you talked about, so don't worry they are blatently obvious.

Well done on the Eagle.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice job. Good looking Eagle.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Good job bud!


----------



## lmm211 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, that's good to hear! I'll definitely be using those tips, especially the black marker one in the future, simple but brilliant


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Every project we make we see our errors that others often don't. I don't do Intarsia and looking at your eagle with my novice eyes all I see is awesome. I would be proud to display that anywhere in my house. I think it's great.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Great looking eagle. Well done. 

I carved one, but not an intarsia. I may have to give it a try.













 







.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

very nice .. the claws look 3D .. I can see a fish there :thumbsup:


----------

